
Login to your remote server using cd and rvmrc - minhajuddin
http://minhajuddin.com/2012/02/08/login-to-your-remote-server-using-cd-and-rvmrc/
======
mooism2
I have my PATH updated based on the current directory, but this is just...
ugh.

    
    
        $ cat m/example.com/fishy
        cat: m/example.com/fishy: No such file or directory
        $ cd m/example.com
        $ cat fishy
        I'm a fishy fish.
    

This chain of commands offends my sensibilities.

~~~
minhajuddin
Yeah, it's just a hacky way of getting onto a server, you can think of it like
a special device, like /dev/null maybe.

